# miter saw adjustments



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you check the bevel adjustment? From the angle of the picture, it looks like that is off.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

bouellet said:


> I check all the other adjustments and I can't find anything else.


 
are you saying that you found all the adjustments, as listed in the manual and still cant get it square, or that you can't find any other adjustments? 

Usually the bladeto table angle is adjusted with a bolt or set screw that basically works as a stop to zero out the bevel

if you still can't get it, return it and try another. like everything else, they are making some of these so cheap that they are impossible to square. I've always been a Makita fan. Most of the ones i own where square right out of the box, or at least easy to adjust


----------



## bouellet (Feb 24, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Did you check the bevel adjustment? From the angle of the picture, it looks like that is off.


The bevel is pretty good, I know that from the picture it looks off, but it isn't.

This is the route of the blade | and this is the angle of the blade \ View from the top.

Pretty hard to understand, but I think it's the perfect statement to explain.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

bouellet said:


> The bevel is pretty good, I know that from the picture it looks off, but it isn't.
> 
> This is the route of the blade | and this is the angle of the blade \ View from the top.
> 
> Pretty hard to understand, but I think it's the perfect statement to explain.


If the saw doesn't have positive locking stops, you may be able to adjust the zero pointer.


----------



## bouellet (Feb 24, 2008)

Wood Butcher said:


> ...if you still can't get it, return it and try another. like everything else, they are making some of these so cheap that they are impossible to square. I've always been a Makita fan. Most of the ones i own where square right out of the box, or at least easy to adjust...


I agree... Called the store and they told me to return it, that it wasn't normal... :wink: 

Thanks!


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

at least you took the time to check it for square. I am always shocked at the amount of people that don't bother, . I guess a square still costs more than a tube of caulk!!


----------



## bouellet (Feb 24, 2008)

Wood Butcher said:


> at least you took the time to check it for square. I am always shocked at the amount of people that don't bother, . I guess a square still costs more than a tube of caulk!!


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
Good one!


----------



## McGaw (Sep 27, 2007)

Bouellet,
I also have the craftsman slider. It seemed to work fine, second time I went to use it, the carrying handle broke right off. Also, mine came with the stand, I've currently on my 4, first time it didn't have the actual stand part, just the legs and stuff, second, there weren't any springs in the legs, third the bolts weren't right. I thought the third time was a charm, I guess it's the fourth. Any luck with craftsmen cordless, I've used the 18v drill and one of the battery's wouldn't charge, just wondering if you have one you could comment on? Thank you.


----------



## bouellet (Feb 24, 2008)

McGaw said:


> Bouellet,
> I also have the craftsman slider. It seemed to work fine, second time I went to use it, the carrying handle broke right off. Also, mine came with the stand, I've currently on my 4, first time it didn't have the actual stand part, just the legs and stuff, second, there weren't any springs in the legs, third the bolts weren't right. I thought the third time was a charm, I guess it's the fourth. Any luck with craftsmen cordless, I've used the 18v drill and one of the battery's wouldn't charge, just wondering if you have one you could comment on? Thank you.


For the cordless drill, I have two. One is a 15.6v and the other one is 12v multi usage (sander, drill and saw). They both work find and I have them since 5 to 7 years now. One of the two batteries of the 15.6 is dead, but that's pretty normal, sine I have used it a lot!

For the miter saw, my second one was ok at first, but now, I find that the guide is not true, so....  

Maybe, I'll go to have a complete refund... And I'll wait to have the extra bucks and buy myself the new Ridgid 12" miter saw.

I hope to solve the itsy bitsy problem, but I'm a little bit discouraged!


----------

